# Garage Lighting



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

My garage is 18ft x 17ft and at the moment I have 2x8ft fluorescent tube in it
I'm looking to upgrade to LED and wonder whether 2 x 4ft fitting with each fitting having 2 white lights in each (4 tubes in total) would be enought and if so what wattage would you suggest please.... The total cost would be about £200 based on my first estimate
OR should I go for 2 x 6ft single fittings
Any help appreciated
Dave


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

For some reason LEDs tend to be rated in lumens rather than watts now... Either way, id go for 4No. 2ft fittings (2ftx2ft). Will allow even distribution, and four sources of light, rather then two. Better to pick up anomalies. They're roughly £60-£140 each. You will want cool white or city white in colour (around 4200K or 6000K). We use them at work, they're very bright if mounted around 2.5m from work height and look like sky lights.


----------



## martin.breslin (Apr 23, 2015)

http://www.heathfieldled.co.uk/LED_Panel_Range.php

http://www.cef.co.uk/catalogue/categories/lighting-luminaires-led-panels


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have £200 to spend i would look into led panels. You could get 3 or 4 for that money. They are no good for correcting under, but beautiful for normal working conditions and a lovely even light. I have a 6000k one here, 1200x300 if you want to try it out for a week?


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Martin - thanks for the helpful advice and links which I will follow up
Matt - cheers mate, never thought of panels so need to find out more about them not so much for correcting but general use.....thanks also for your kind offer need to sort out my garage first and make a bit of space
Dave


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

I went LED and could not be happier, no cold start issues and tons of light. Chaned out 1 for 1 so very happy.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

LED has been the best option for me!


----------



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I replaced the standard tubes for LED replacements at around £70 for 5 - a lot brighter and instant start up


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

Sorry could not get your message as I am new to this form and have not posted enough


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

martin.breslin said:


> For some reason LEDs tend to be rated in lumens rather than watts now... .


Lumen = Measurement of light output

Watt = Measurement of electrical power consumption


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

martin.breslin said:


> 4200K or 6000K). .


This is the colour 'temperature' on the Kalvin scale.


----------



## Sleper (May 27, 2015)

try this link some interesting information

http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=30


----------

